# Big, Soft Curls?



## _tiffany (Feb 27, 2011)

Does anyone know how to achieve a look like this?  It's some Teen Mom's friend from school, but I like her hair, haha.  I have a big curling iron but my curls don't turn out like this.  The closest I've come is using hot rollers.  I tried searching YouTube but couldn't find anything really similar.  Thanks!


----------



## haleylovesMAC (May 31, 2011)

I would say that the bast way is to use a BIG curling iron, wait for the curls to cool, and then finger brush them. That usually works for me. Just make sure that you don't put hairspray on them. I use mousse beforehand the get the hold I want.


----------



## micolr (Jun 10, 2011)

Genetics help, that girl has great hair to start with. Doesn't look like she colors it either, or if she does, she has an incredible hair stylist who knows how to color hair without it looking colored.

  	Healthy hair= beautiful hair


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 10, 2011)

Hate to say it but it looks like her hair does that naturally.Her hair looks very soft in terms of the curl so maybe a larger velcro rollers: curl with a curling iron and wrap it around the velcro roller, let them cool then take em out and spray.


----------



## Vixstar (Jun 10, 2011)

My hair does this natuarally and it bugs me to hell!

  	Try tying it up in a bun when it's still a little damp - use a little serum and spray lightly with hairspray. Leave it for a couple of hours and when you release it, it should be like this - works for me when my hair goes straight if I've been playing with it. Also, doesn't use any drying tools so better for your hair condition (hurrah!)


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2011)

Vixstar said:


> Try tying it up in a bun when it's still a little damp - use a little serum and spray lightly with hairspray. Leave it for a couple of hours and when you release it, it should be like this - works for me when my hair goes straight if I've been playing with it. Also, doesn't use any drying tools so better for your hair condition (hurrah!)


	be pleased! i bet your hair looks great! if only mine naturally did that. instead mine looks like a frizzy bush!


----------



## Love1o2 (Jun 13, 2011)

if you have naturally straight hair, i've found something similar on youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/FleurDeForce#p/u/12/qDjPZf3HByw.
	she does it pretty well, and maybe to get that looser wave you have to either comb it out more or make the actual curls themselves thicker.
	i'm not too sure how that'd work though

	good luck <3


----------



## afmarjunk (Jun 19, 2011)

its nice to have a big soft curl,, its make you look more hotter and beautiful,,


----------

